# Is there are way to disable "Quick Reply" in AOKP?



## bagoffreedom (Sep 4, 2011)

I like quick reply a lot but I don't use it that much so I was wondering if it was possible to disable it in Rom Control or something?

I attached a picture of what I am talking about

Thanks


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

Check under settings in the MMS app.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bagoffreedom (Sep 4, 2011)

thesoldier said:


> Check under settings in the MMS app.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Thanks man!


----------

